# Younger Evangelicals?



## Ken S. (Sep 5, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if there is online critics made by very godly servants on the younger evangelicals? Neo-evangelicals (younger evangelicals?) seem quite popular here in Hong Kong, I would like to know more it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Scott (Sep 6, 2005)

This is not a criticism, but see Orthodox 20-Somethings.


----------

